# candle holder finish



## bill bixby (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm an owner of a candle shop and we do pretty good business. Last winter I experimented with making wood candle holders. They were a big success. This year I was planning ahead, so I could make even more and make them a little more professional looking. I'm getting good feed back with the ones I'm making but the finish isn't looking quite like I envisioned. I'm trying to make the accent pieces look similar to the dash on a car (really shiny and smooth). I've been using water based minwax because its non flammable but it doesnt come out as shiny as I would like. Any suggestions or is there a finish for cherry that is non flammable that would look better than the minwax I'm using? Thanx in advance.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi. 
A few questions . 

What wood are you using ,
what finish do you put on them as in what grit grades of sandpaper do you go through ? 

Can you post some photos of the completed ones ?


----------



## bill bixby (Aug 15, 2011)

I use minwax polycrylic satin on the basswood (which turns out perfect). I use minwax polycrylic clear gloss on the cherry and walnut (turns out nice but I know it could better). I'm sanding 60, 100, 150, 220, 300 grit. I'm at home right now and don't have any with me to show you right now.


----------



## BuiltToLast (Nov 18, 2010)

Just an FYI I believe all finishes are flammable when dry. Except maybe shellac. When it says Flammable non- flammable on the package that refers to it in it's wet undried state. As far as a good finish for a high gloss and simple apllicatio I suggest minwax gloss wipe on poly. Apply heavy wet coats and sand with 400 in between to level the surface. Do this three to four times and you have a nice gloss surface similar to auto interiors. Good luck.


----------



## bill bixby (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, thanx for the reply.


----------

